
C.E.O. Of Backpage.com, Known for Escort Ads, Is Charged with Pimping a Minor - themgt
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/07/us/carl-ferrer-backpage-ceo-is-arrested.html
======
maerF0x0
Of course they dont mention that this all could have been avoided by
legalization of the industry and registration of the workers (and maybe
consumers too). Prohibition lead to lots of underground bars, moonshine and
other unintended consequences.

Imagine if backpages only had certified legal workers? And if there were
stronger fines for using an illegal/unregistered worker? I would imagine
someone who wanted to use an escort service would be quick to get a legal one?

~~~
tzs
It is legal to hire people to work as maids, fishing crew, and field laborers,
yet there are is still a slave trade in those areas. I don't see why sex work
would be any different.

------
maerF0x0
More comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657872)

